# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Mund të quhet njohja në chat/forum, dashuri?!

## ALBA

A mund te quhet dashuri nje njohje e thjeshte ne chat, pa u pare kurre me njeri tjetrin dhe pa ja ndigjuar kurre zerin?

Duke u bazuar ne disa raste ku shume djem e vajza ndjehen te lenduar prej njeri tjetrit per shkaqe naive , ku njeri apo tjetri kane pretenduar se dikush i dashuron ose duhet ti dashuroj prej fjalve te tyre te bukura dhe vetem kaq...une po  hap kete teme dhe ju ftoj per diskutim...

Alba

----------


## Roi

Tung Alba.(mendimi im)
Po sigurisht se dikush do ti plqej fjalet e dikuj tjetr dhe ndoshta do te ndjej nje dashuri per ate njeri ,por nese nuk shifen mua ma merr mendja se ajo dashuri do te jet vetem dashuri ELEKTRONIKE.
Por prap them se ne disa raste edhe ajo dashuri qe e ndjen dhe te ben te ndihesh mir ndofta behet realitet..
Pershendetje

----------


## HIROSHIMA

*DASHURI NE INTERNET* ahahaahhaha mund te ndjesh dicka po por vetem dashuri qe nuk eshte 

ps. Ky eshte mendimi im se di cfare mendoni ju

----------


## gurl

JO......mund te quhet terheqje nga dicka qe eshte e panjohur, e re dhe joshese po asnjehere DASHURI.

Dashuria eshte fjale shume e shtrenjte qe shpesh keqperdorohet.........

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

E nderuar Alba ! 

Ne chat dashuri? S`ma merr mendja se ekziston,si nje lidhje direkte por besoj ose. ose diku mbrapa ne mendje them se munde te jete e mundur qe te duash nje njeri pasi e ke takuar ate nga chati dhe ti jeni pershtatur njeri tjeterit dhe nese te dy bashke shkojne,nga gjerat kryesore dhe kalon nje periudh kohe te lidhur bashke,atehere ka nje posibilitet qe mund te kete shkendi te vogla dashurie, te shperndara por kurr nuk mendoj qe vetem nga e shprehuri nepermjet virtualitetit mund ta quaj dashuri por thjesht nje iliozion momenti.

----------


## gurl

> E nderuar Alba ! 
> 
> Ne chat dashuri? S`ma merr mendja se ekziston,si nje lidhje direkte por besoj ose. ose diku mbrapa ne mendje them se munde te jete e mundur qe te duash nje njeri pasi e ke takuar ate nga chati dhe ti jeni pershtatur njeri tjeterit dhe nese te dy bashke shkojne,nga gjerat kryesore dhe kalon nje periudh kohe te lidhur bashke,atehere ka nje posibilitet qe mund te kete shkendi te vogla dashurie, te shperndara por kurr nuk mendoj qe vetem nga e shprehuri nepermjet virtualitetit mund ta quaj dashuri por thjesht nje iliozion momenti.



Jam shume dakort

----------


## LLemadeo

Posti u fshi nga une me kerkesen e antarit .

Alba

----------


## LLemadeo

Pershendetje Alba, dhe ju uroj per temen interesante qe keni hapur!

Une do te thonja qe njohja me nje person nepermjet chetit ne rrethana te nje pamundesie per tu pare edhe pse shkruhen mjaft fjale te bukura, per mendimin tim nuk duhet te quhet aspak dashuri, dhe aq me pak ndonje lidhje qe mund te ndjeje njeriu dicka qe mund te merret si dashuri...

Ne se vajzat qe kan komunikuar qofte edhe gjate ne chet apo me e-maile me djem kane pretenduar se jane te dashuruara...kane gabuar shume.
Ashtu dhe djemte po ne te njeten gje ne se mendojne ashtu...kane gabuar!

Pasi dashje pa dashje do te binin ne ato metodat e fejesave qe ne djep, apo me shkuesi ku te rinjte nuk e kishin pare kurre njeri tjetrin dhe  ishin te detyruar te martoheshin me, apo pa deshiren e tyre!

Nje dashuri qe te linde dhe te jete e vertete ka nevoje per nje trekendesh qe te i lidh gjerat thellesisht!

*E ai trekendesh eshte : 

Te parit sy nder sy!
Te ndigjuarit e zerit dhe te fjalve ne biseda te ndersjedhta!
Si dhe te prekurit qofte vetem edhe te duarve ne ate distance qe te i ndjehet aroma njeri tjetrit!*

Pa qene ky trekendesh i relizueshem nuk mund te kete lindje te nje dashurie te paster e njerzore...lidhje apo njohje te tjera do te ishin arkaike, te shekujve para mesjetes gati shpellore...

Cdo njohje ne chet deri me sot sipas metodave moderne te perendimit qe kane arritur te jene intelegjente me kamra etj...nuk kane dhene rezultate te mira...biles shpesh nuk kane mbetur me, as miq te thjeshte cheti!

Prandaj duhet te jene te kujdeseshem te rinjte sot qe te mos pretendojne se mund te linde dashuri apo dicka e ngjashme per ndonje lidhje serioze, neper chete, sepse asnjera pale nuk munden te pranojne qe te japin fjale zemre pa u pare e pa u njohur nga afer!

Ndodh sidomos tek meshkujt te cilet per shkaqe te mungesave te tyre qe ata ndjejne, apo te pa sigurise se tyre si meshkuj...pretendojne qe vetem me nje njohje cheti pse femra i thote dy fjale... si: "me pelqeu biseda juaj etj"...ai lloj tipi pretendon se vajza e dashuron...

Ashtu sic ka dhe psikopat te cilet vetem pse shikojn nje femer qe i dhuroj nje buzeqeshje ne rruge...i shkojne pas gjithe diten ne kembe deri sa e shikojne ne nje fare vendi qe ajo po puthet me burrin e vet e ndoshta eshte dhe nene e dy apo tre bebave te bukur...

Sepse grate moderne sot dijne te mbahen dhe dhurojne dhe buzeqeshje pa te keq, ne udhe e kudo...por mentaliteti egoist mashkullor i keqkupton buzeqeshjet, fjalet e mira dhe mendon se cdo gje ka lidhje me dashurine...

E ata lloj meshkujsh kane nevoje per terapi ne psikologe biles shume kohe, qe te mesohen, se te ndigjosh nje fjale te bukur nga ndonje fremer, apo te marresh ndonje buzeqeshje...nuk eshte dashuri...

Dashuria lind ne ato kushte qe ka nevoje te linde!
E duhet kuptuar mire rrethanat dhe kushtet ku ajo duhet te linde!
Sepse ajo nuk eshte nje glace qe e hedhin zogjte aty ketu...dhe ngjit vend e pa vend...

*Te linde dashuria...do te thote te kete shume pamje te qarte ne te kater syte e dy palve, dhe shume dridhje zemre e ndezje ne shpirt...sepse ajo eshte vertet nje lindje e nje bote te re qe bashkon dy berthama te ndryshme duke i bere ne nje...*

Pra ju kujtoj te rinjeve qe te jene sa me te kujdeshem dhe te mos e lendojne njejri tjetrin ne raste njohjesh elektronike pasi jane aq te humbura sa dhe zhgenjyese per seicilen pale...

Me pelqen diskutimi i juaj dhe ju uroj qe te jeni sa me te mirkuptueshem me njeri tjetrin ne kete teme dhe te mos i keqkuptoni as buzeqeshjet ne rruge qe jane kalimtare...ashtu as komplimentet ne chet...qe jane te humbura ne satelita si gjera qe shuhen aq shpejt...

*Por buzeqeshjet dhe fjalet e mira ndaj njeri tjetrit jane normale te shkembehen sepse jane thjesht gjeste njerzore qe merren e jepen kohe mbas kohe ne rrethana te ndryshme qe nuk do te thote se sa here u buzqeshim femrave i dashurojme te gjitha, apo sa here na buzeqeshin femrat dhe na flasin bukur na dashurojne te gjitha!!!*

Gjithe te mirat! 

Nga LLemadeo

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

LLemadeo Pershendetje!

Vetem dicka doja te theksoja se jo c`do mashkull i merr ato buzqeshje qe (disa) femra i hedhin ne menyre provokimi ose thejsht per te vene veten e tyre ne qender, ashtu sic shkon dhe nga mashkulli tek femra pra, kur nje mashkull eshte duke kaluar nje pjes rruge dhe haset ball per ball me nje femer, dhe ai mashkull nuk e perfill fare vajza e shikon me bisht syri dhe ou po ky c`ka dhe fillon ajo te luaj rolin e "terheqjes te vemendjes" pra ajo fillon te shikoj dhe jo mashkulli ate. Jo gjithmon meshkujt jane kaq te pa afte te kontrollojne ndjenjat e tyre, se fundja mendja kontrollon duart dhe jo gjithmon thua ate qe ndjen.LLemadeo jo te gjithe mashkullit jane kaq "e haj sapunin per dajth" sic i bere ti. Se ka dhe femra qe kur i thua ose fillon pak ti provokosh ti thuash qe ndjen dicka e tej, dhe fillojne me te paren te marrin ne tel o ketej po andej. Ne thejsht si njerez s`jemi perfect pra le te mbyllet ketu ku nje femer iken per ... nga disa fjal ashtu sic iken dhe nje mashkull ne ato momente chati fjalet vlejne dhe nese njeri nga te dya palet eshte don zhuan njeri prej tyre do e haj, por jo gjithmon jan meshkujt!

----------


## LLemadeo

Eshte i drejte dhe mendimi juaj!

Ashtu qellon shpesh ne te dy anet...por ne gjinine mashkullore eshte nje egoizem me i theksuar...duhet te jemi realist!

Meshkujt pretendojne per me shume dhe mendojne me ashper...ne pergjithsi po themi, jo ne vecanti, mendojne se vetem me nje fjale qe moren prej femres sikur e kane bere per vehte...por nuk eshte ashtu!

Pasi vetem fjalet chete nuk jane ato qe krijojne ate lidhje te forte ne se nuk do te shihen nga afer apo nuk do te bisedojne sy nder sy...

Ka nga te gjitha llojet, por e pergjithshmja eshte se meshkujt marrin nje vrudh duke shkapercyer dhe nuk jane ne gjendje shpesh as te pranojne tolerancen, ne se ndokush e tha nje fjale dhe mund te pendohet me vone dhe e treheq fjalen...

Per shembull ne se nje vajze e don nje djale dhe djali e do ate...mirpo pas disa muajsh, vajza shikon disa gjera tek djali qe nuk i pelqejne me dhe eshte zhgenjyer dhe i thote djalit : "me vjen keq, por nuk te dua me...!"

Djali nuk eshte ne gjendje ta perballoje ate situate, sidomos djemte shqipetare, por fillojne e behen agresiv, ku nisin te shara e ndoshta dhe e rrahin apo krijojne nje armiqesi qe nuk ka fund urrejtja e djalit per vajzen... 

E keto raste ndodhin masivisht tek Shqipetaret...
Ato ndodhin sepse egoizmi mashkullor tek ne eshte shume i theksuar ku flet per nje prapambetje...duam sduam ta pranojme ne, eshte realitet!

Ne njerzit e qytetruar nuk ndodh kjo gje, kur njeri thote sdua me...ndahen si miq te mire dhe jo si armiq!

Nuk duhet te tentojme qe ta bejme te na dashuroje me zor ate qe nuk na don, apo nuk ndjen asgje per ne, e aq me pak neper chete...

Ok gjithsesi dhe mendimi juaj eshte i mire!

Gjithe te mirat!

LLemadeo

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

LLamo lali degjo lali nuk jemi me ne kohen e Duces. Tani ka ardh koha qe femra po s`deshi  mashkulli se prish terezine dhe mashkulli shqiptare, sidomos ne mosh te re lidhesh me dike dhe e di qe kjo lidhje do kete fund sepse, asnje lidhje ne mosh te re nuk zgjat shume. Gjithmon varet se sa seriozisht e merr nje mashkull ose nje femer. Une si mashkull Shqiptar do isha shume i qete, dhe do i thoja lamtumire pa ndonje shqelm ose ndonje grusht. Sinqerisht do mendoja qe s`ja vle barra qeran.

----------


## DeuS

> A mund te quhet dashuri nje njohje e thjeshte ne chat, pa u pare kurre me njeri tjetrin dhe pa ja ndigjuar kurre zerin?
> 
> Duke u bazuar ne disa raste ku shume djem e vajza ndjehen te lenduar prej njeri tjetrit per shkaqe naive , ku njeri apo tjetri kane pretenduar se dikush i dashuron ose duhet ti dashuroj prej fjalve te tyre te bukura dhe vetem kaq...une po  hap kete teme dhe ju ftoj per diskutim...
> 
> Alba



Ca jane lenduar aq shume , sa desh kane vrare veten! (me ca kam degju)   :Plaku9:  

Ne lidhje me temen tende , po te bej nje pyetje te thjeshte :

- A mund te quhet "miqesi" nje njohje midis dy personave ne chat apo forum , te cilet gjejne shume gjera te perbashketa dhe perputhen me njeri-tjetrin ?

Kete pyetje ta drejtova, duke u bazuar ne shume raste , ne te cilat antaret jane njohur , kane lidhur miqesi dhe vazhdojne te shkojne mire me persona te cilet i njohen thjesht ne chat apo forum dhe sot kane nderin ta quajne tjetrin "mik"

DeuS

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Edhe mundet. Njoh njerez qe jane njohur nepermjet internetit, dashuruar dhe martuar.  Ne fillim, kur e mora vesh mu duk absurde, dhe isha teresisht kunder kesaj "lloj njohjeje" (ne fakt, ende jam!) mirepo e pashe edhe vete qe funksionoi. 

Megjithate, rasti rastit nuk i ngjan dhe do te thoja se miqesite apo dashurite virtuale me teper lendojne sesa sherojne. Kjo varet nga personat (i.e. sa te sinqerte jane me njeri-tjetrin, sa te vendosur jane, sa jane mundesite per tu takuar pasi shpeshhere largesia eshte problem i madh). Nuk eshte e thene qe, ai qe te peshperit fjale te embla vertet te dashuron. Madje do te thoja qe, edhe nese te dashuron virtualisht ka te ngjare te mos te te dashuroje realisht (thjesht mund te pesoje nje zhgenjim pasi ne njefare menyre ai/ajo krijon nje imazh ne mendjen e vet dhe pret tjetrin te reagoje ne perputhje me imazhin e krijuar) 

Per mendimin tim, nje lidhje virtuale (serioze flas) kerkon nje sakrifice te madhe shpirterore dhe me gjere, vecanerisht kjo per ata qe jane shume larg njeri tjetrit. Ka njerez me vullnet qe e bejne, por shumica jo! Gjithsesi, me duhet ta pranoj qe virtualiteti eshte nje "mjet" qe gjithnje e me shume po i sjell prane njerzit. 

ps. kurre nuk duhet sakrifikuar per meshire...as virtualisht, as realisht!!! Eshte mekat ndaj vetes, dhe mekat shume i madh biles. Me fal qe u zgjata ca si shume  :shkelje syri:  edhe relax ok?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DeuS

Ok!

 :E qeshur blu:

----------


## StormAngel

Une njoh dy (tash familje jane) qe jane njohtur nepermjet internetit.
Nuk them ne globale se eshte e mundshme dashuria,se nuk e di se me cfare njeriu te bie puna te flasish,po nese te dy anet e monitoreve jane te sinqerte etj etj,ndoshta edhe eshte e mundshme dashuria. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Leandra

> A mund te quhet dashuri nje njohje e thjeshte ne chat, pa u pare kurre me njeri tjetrin dhe pa ja ndigjuar kurre zerin?
> 
> Alba


We ca na ka gjete me ju njerez.  "njohje e thejshte" sapo e the, eshte vetem aq.  Tani une mendoj qe njohja ne computer eshte vetem per moshat 15-20, kalamoj s'dine gjo ma shume, te paktne ashtu kam vepruar dhe une, nejse cudina dhe ndodhin.
Anyway nje shoqe imja(mbi 20) ka nja 2-3 muaj qe flet me nje cun qe jane njohur ne chat, tani jan takuar dhe per cudine time po shkojne drejt fejeses.  Biles bej shaka me to sesi ndodhi puna qe shkuan kaq larg...  Te them te drejten mua me dhemb koka te hyj ne chat, flet me 30 vete, me te njejten pyetje, me te njejten pergjigje...ppppffff.

----------


## KaLTerSi

Pyetja parashtrohet ne mund te quash nje njohje virtuale dashuri dhe jo ne mund te shendrrohet kjo njohje ne dashuri se fazat e metamorfozes qe mund te kaloje nje njohje jane te shumta.
Per tju pergjigjur pyetjes nuk mendoj qe mund te quhet dashuri, dashuria eshte dicka me e madhe dhe shume me ndryshe se thjesht e folura elektronike, mund te jete simpati, pelqim e kaq por jo dashuri e per me teper kur kjo njohje eshte fanatikisht kompjuterike(dmth as takim e as tel sic u tha me lart). 
Nje fjale e bukur, nje komplimet apo nje smiley face eshte shume larg dashurise reale, madje me duket c'vleresim i kesaj ndjenje te hamendesohet qe je ne dashuri kur ne te vertete nuk e ke takuar asnjehere njeriun apo qoft dhe ta shohesh nje here ne sy.
Sigurisht qe keto njohjet virtuale shpesh jan shendrruar ne dicka me te vertete te bukur, si dashuri per shembull, e megjithate kjo ndodh kur mendimeve u jipet nje fytyre, kur fjalet e bukura arrin te behen 'lendore' si te thuash dhe kur cdo imazh apo fantazi e krijuar tashme eshte veshur me petkun e realitetit, atehere pse jo, dhe mund te themi qe eshte dashuri. 
 :Lulja3:

----------


## R2T

Shpikja eshte rrjedhoje e problemit. Gjuha u shpik per te dale nga izolimi yne dhe per te patur lidhje me personin ne krah. Dhe fillimi kuptohet qe duhet te kete qene dicka e lehte, sepse behej fjale per mbijetese, p.sh UJE ne shpikem ate fjale nga nevoja e komunikimit,ose KUJDES TIGRI. Keto fjale dolen per dickja qe mund te pershkruhej lehte. Po kur komplikohet ceshtja, eshte kur ne po perpiqemi te perdorim te njejtat simbole komunikimi per gjerat abstrakte dhe te paprekshme qe na ndodhin. Cfare eshte Urrjetja? Ose cfare eshte inati?Dashuria? Kur them "Te dua" fjala del nga goja, perplasen ne veshin e tjetrit, kalon fillimisht ne pjesen e trurit qe meret me degjimin dhe pastaj ne pjesen qe e lidh kete fjale me eksperiencen (apo mungesen e ekseperiences) qe kane ata me kete fjale. Pastaj pergjigjen "Po e kuptoj" Po si ta di une qe vertet e kuptojne. Fjalet jane inerte. Jane te vdekura. 
Sic e dime , gjuha eshte nje permbledhje shkronjash. Fjalet me vete nuk kane asnje kuptim. Eshte konteksti ne te cilin ato perdoren, dhe eksperienca jone personale me objektet e fjales, qe u jep kuptim. Ne menyre qe ne te kuptojme nje fjale, ne na duhet qe ne radhe te pare te bejme nje lidhje vizuale ose emocionale me te qe po thuhet. Kjo lidhje behet nepermjet filtrimit te eksperiencave te meparshme qe kemi patur kur eshte permendur ajo fjale. Nga kjo lind realiteti subjektiv. Eksperiencat e secilit prej nesh jane individuale, te ndryshme nga njeri-tjetri. Pra, eshte pothuajse e pamundur te shpegosh ne menyre te plote kuptimin e nje emocioni. Kur themi se jam i stresuar. Secili prej nesh reagon ndryshe, dhe e ndien ndryshe Stresin. Pra kur shpegojme kete ndjenje, pavarsisht se do japim idene e asj qe ndiejme, bashkebiseduesi nuk do jete ne gjendje te kuptoje 100% se cfare po ndien ti.
Gjithe ekseperiencat tona jane te paprekshme. Shumica e atyre qe ndiejme nuk mund te shpjegohen. * Megjithate, kur flasim me njeri -tjetrin per nje ndjenje, dhe ndihemi sikur e kemi prekim njeri tjetrin, e se ne jemi kuptuar, atehere mendoj se kemi nje komunikim pothuajse shpirteror, nje komunikim qe nuk eshte thjesht momentar.*


Ndjenjat, ose ne kete rast dashuria, nuk lind nga fjala. Megjithate ndihmon te dyja palet, pavarsisht se nuk jane prane, per te krijuar ate komunikim shpirteror. Ndjenja lidhet kundrejt nje fytyre, personi fizik, por edhe kundrejt nje Nickname, apo imazhi. Ne menyre qe dy persona te dashurohen nepermjet internetit, eksperiencat e tyre me fjalet qe po perdroen per te peshkruar kete ndjesi duhet te jene pak a shume te ngjashme, ne menyre qe te dyja palet te arijne komunikim me te qarte shpriteror.

----------


## strawberrygirl_

Ne radhe te pare, Alba pershendetje per temen qe ke hapur. Shume interesante ! 
Mendoj se te gjith ketu kane shprehur mendimet e tyre sic e arsyetojne ata kete situate, dhe mendoj se te gjith kane te drejte pak a shume. 
Une mendoj se nuk mund te quhet dashuri vetem ne qofte se eshte nje njohje ne chat ose ne forum, mendoj se mund te krijohet nje miqesi ose thjesht shoqeri.  Me vone ne qofte se rasti vjen per te njohur kete njeri ne realitet atehere ndoshta edhe mund te egzistoje.  Sic tha dikush dhe me perpara ka shume raste qe ka arritur deri ne martese, por, ne anen tjeter ka dhe shume te tjera qe kane perfunduar keq.  Keshtu qe per te mbajtur pergjigjen pak te shkurter dhe brenda temes, eshte 50/50, dhe varet nga njeriu qe njeh, vlerat dhe plot gjera te tjera.  Une mendoj se shume njerez jane Fake ketu dhe ndryshe jane ne forum/chat ndryshe eshte jeta ne realitet.  

ciao
berrygirl  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hirushjaa

pse mos te ndodhi,njeh mendimet,pastaj  vjen koha qe takohen,bien ne dashuri
ndodh,uk duhet te duket e cuditshme

----------

